
How Bitmovin Is Doing Multi-Stage Canary Deploys with Kubernetes: Cloud and On-Prem - fish_pix
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2017/04/multi-stage-canary-deployments-with-kubernetes-in-the-cloud-onprem.html
======
tigraine
Hi, I am the author. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

